# Jumping up and nipping/biting!



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi is four months old and is jumping up on people and trying to lick, bite, nip. I know this is "normal" puppy behavior but it's getting out of hand, she's bitten my husband and myself each time drawing blood. I am very concerned she will bite our daughter or a stranger. I've been taking her to school with me since we first got in her in order to socialize her and she loves the kids but I'm too afraid to take her any more for fear she'll bite one of them. In our area dog obedience classes will not take any dog younger than 5 months, so it will be next month before we can sign her up for any formal training. In the meantime we've been trying the "no bite" command, the yelping, the scruffing, etc., but nothing seems to really be working. It's like she honestly doesn't understand why she shouldn't be doing this ya know? It's not an aggressive behavior at all, this always happens when she's happy and excited and playful, her ears are always down and her tail is always wagging when this is going on. I feel bad for her because she really really loves people, especially children, but I can't expose them to her until this is under control.

Thanks in advance for any and all tips you can send my way!!

Beth

P.S. Duh! I wasn't sure if I had posted my earlier post about this, LOL, I remembered writing it then thought I had forgotten to hit post! So anyway, here is another post about Lexi's biting!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What do you do for physical exercise and MENTAL exercise? Have you worked on teaching her a very solid sit (if she's in a sit, she can't be jumping)? Do you have an outlet for this type of behavior such as tug of war in exchange for obedience training?

She sounds like a normal, drivey kid that has too much energy on her paws.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i know when tyson gets anxious and wanting to play he will initiate play by jumping up on us. i dont try to inhibit this because of the sport we are training in but i do detour it by finding a toy, going for a walk, playing fetch, obediance maintanence..etc. i guess u can say he has trained me (which i know what he is trying to do and sometimes he ends up in the crate..lol)


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

We try to have regular little "training" sessions with her, each of us, me, my husband and my daughter at different times of the day. Also play like fetch and that kind of thing. I know we are not getting outside with her enough lately and I am going to try to work on it. It's been soooo cold here that I hate going out, but I guess I need to force myself because Lexi has a ball out there! (helps to have a double fur coat!) 

I plan to do more walks with her too as I just found a nice trail by our house that a lot of people use for dog walking.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

When Panzer jumped up on us we did three different things. One was to knee him in the chest and say "no." Not hard, but enough to push him away. ANother was to gently step on his back paws while he was in mid-jump. It made him sit. Finally, when we watched closely it was evident that he was about to jump, so we put our hand down in front of his nose like a stop sign. 

The most effective were the first two, and the last one we could then use until he caught on. It did not take very long.


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

I have this same problem with Cody who is only 14 weeks old, but he has been doing it forever. It's like he doesn't hear and I have tried everything. We went to our first puppy class and the trainer talked about using lemon juice and water, 2 to 1 for a start and then decreasing the amount of juice. She talked about using this for barking but I though why not biting. IT WORKS! He's busy licking it off his nose and forgets about biting or jumping or whatever. The trick is to have several. When I'm outside and he does it, I tell him to sit or down and give a treat which I always have in my pocket. It is true they will outgrow this, but I'm trying to stop it before he starts to think that it can continue. I see changes already just when I reach for the bottle and then of course tell him what a good boy he is the minute his teeth stop moving!!!!!! Hope this helps


----------



## RobinAndRyker (3 mo ago)

midge said:


> I have this same problem with Cody who is only 14 weeks old, but he has been doing it forever. It's like he doesn't hear and I have tried everything. We went to our first puppy class and the trainer talked about using lemon juice and water, 2 to 1 for a start and then decreasing the amount of juice. She talked about using this for barking but I though why not biting. IT WORKS! He's busy licking it off his nose and forgets about biting or jumping or whatever. The trick is to have several. When I'm outside and he does it, I tell him to sit or down and give a treat which I always have in my pocket. It is true they will outgrow this, but I'm trying to stop it before he starts to think that it can continue. I see changes already just when I reach for the bottle and then of course tell him what a good boy he is the minute his teeth stop moving!!!!!! Hope this helps


Oh my GOODNESS you and your trainer saved me and Ryker. I hope you're still on the forum. The lemon juice worked a minor miracle for this jumping and biting crazy huge landshark puppy!! Ryker even started to jump once and caught himself like, "Oh yeah, I don't do that anymore!" THANK YOU


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, training should start when the pup gets home, not when training class starts.

When the pup jumps up on you, correct him, and ask for a desired behaviour (such as sit) and reward. 

Do many reps with the kids coming in. Pup on leash. When he jumps up, correct with leash pop. Ask for desired behaviour (such as sit)and reward.

Timing on corrections is important. Ideally you correct to interrupt the jumping as soon as the pup gets the idea.


----------

